# If you find this book anywhere..



## linguist786

Hi all.

I would like the following translated in many languages as possible.
We had a thread like it before, but this is slightly different.
Can I also have the name of that language _in_ that language?
Thanks!

_If you find this book anywhere, please return it to the address above. (_or:_ at the top)_
(The address will be written at the top of the page)


----------



## jester.

_Falls Sie dieses Buch irgendwo finden, geben Sie es bitte an die obenstehende Adresse zurück._ (I think you can recognise the language )


----------



## Aurin

jester. said:


> _Falls Sie dieses Buch irgendwo finden, geben Sie es bitte an die obenstehende Adresse zurück._ (I think you can recognise the language )


 
The name of that language in that language is: Deutsch


----------



## Aurin

En español (Spanish):
En caso que encuentre(s) este libro, se ruega devolverlo a la dirección arriba mencionada.


----------



## Yulia Alex

En ruso

Если Вы найдете эту книгу, просьба вернуть ее по вышеуказанному адресу.


----------



## Aftonfalken

Aurin said:


> En español (Spanish):
> En caso que encuentre(s) este libro, se ruega devolverlo a la dirección arriba mencionada.


 
Here we usually write it as:

En caso de encontrar este libro, se ruega devolverlo a la dirección antes (o arriba) mencionada.

Saludos


----------



## Whodunit

In Latine:

_Si alicubi hunc librum invenis, eum quaeso ad inscriptionem supra dictem reddis._


----------



## elroy

"_From_ anywhere"?  Why is there a "from" in the English version?  

Anyway,

.العربية: إذا وجدت هذا الكتاب في أي مكان، الرجاء إرساله إلى العنوان المدون أعلاه


----------



## linguist786

elroy said:


> "_From_ anywhere"? Why is there a "from" in the English version?


Probably because I was thinking in terms of Urdu/Hindi! (We say "kahiiN *se*" - *from* somewhere).

How terrible!  

Anyway, now for Urdu/Hindi/Gujarati:

*Hindi (हिन्दी):*

अगर आपको यह किताब कहीं से मिले तो महेरबानी करके ऊपर वाला एड्रेस पर भेज दीजिए

*Urdu (اردو):*

*اگر آپ كو يہ كتاب كہيں سے ملے تو براۓ مہربانى اوپر والا اڈريس پر بهيج ديجئے *​ 
*Gujarati (ગુજરાતી):*​ 
અગર તમને આ ચોપડી કોઈ જગ્યાથી મલે તો મહેરબાની કરીને ઊપર વાળો એડ્રેસ પર મોકલી દેશો​


----------



## Maja

In Serbian (Srpski / Српски):

Ukoliko pronađete ovu knjigu, molim vas da je pošaljete na adresu ispisanu na vrhu strane. 

(lit. If you find this book, please send it to the address written at the the top of the page.)


----------



## linguist786

Maja said:


> In Serbian (Srpski / Српски):
> 
> Ukoliko pronađete ovu knjigu, molim vas da je pošaljete na adresu ispisanu na vrhu strane.
> 
> (lit. If you find this book, please send it to the address written at the the top of the page.)


Serbian is written in the Cyrillic alphabet, isn't it? Can I have it in Cyrillic if possible please?


----------



## Maja

linguist786 said:


> Serbian is written in the Cyrillic alphabet, isn't it? Can I have it in Cyrillic if possible please?


Yes, Serbian is *also* written in Cyrillic. We have two alphabets!  Sometimes I provide both, sometimes I am too lazy. Sorry!
Here it goes:

Уколико пронађете ову књигу, молим вас да је пошаљете на адресу исписану на врху стране.


----------



## linguist786

My attempt at the French:

_Si vous trouvez ce livre, veuillez le renvoyez à l'addresse ci-dessus_


----------



## jonquiliser

linguist786 said:


> _If you find this book anywhere, please return it to the address above. _


 
På svenska: 
Om du hittar den här boken, vänligen skicka den till adressen uppe på sidan. [Tack!]

I thought it might be good to add a little "thanks!" to the request - tack, in Swedish.


----------



## Jana337

Czech: Najdete-li tuto knihu, prosím vraťte ji na výše uvedenou adresu.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish/Türkçe*
Eğer bu kitabı bir yerde bulursanız, lütfen yukarıdaki adrese geri gönderiz.


----------



## Whodunit

linguist786 said:


> My attempt at the French:
> 
> _Si vous trouvez ce livre, veuillez le renvoyez à l'addresse ci-dessus_


 
No "please" in the sentence?


----------



## irene.acler

In *Italiano:*

Se trovi (_you,_ second personl singular) questo libro, sei gentilmente pregato di restituirlo all'indirizzo sopra indicato.

Se trovate (_you,_ second person plural) questo libro, siete gentilmente pregati di restituirlo all'indirizzo sopra indicato.


----------



## doman

Hoping there're some Vietnamese student in your University. 

_If you find this book anywhere, please return it to the address above. _

*Nếu bạn tìm thấy cuốn sách này ở đâu đó, xin hãy gửi trả lại theo địa chỉ trên ! *


----------



## Thomas1

Polski: Jeśli znaleźliście Państwo tę książkę, prosimy o jej zwrócenie pod podany wyżej adres.


linguist786 said:


> My attempt at the French:
> 
> _Si vous trouvez ce livre, veuillez le renvoyez à l'addresse ci-dessus_


Apart from Whodunit's suggestion, I'd also use an infinitive after _vouloir_, _i.e._ _renvoyer_, also _renvoyer_ means rather to send back is this what you mean?


Tom

EDIT: also, what do ou mean by _book_ in the English sentence?


----------



## linguist786

Whodunit said:


> No "please" in the sentence?


Well "veuillez" gets that across, doesn't it?

It's like "veuillez patienter" -> please wait



Thomas1 said:


> Apart from Whodunit's suggestion, I'd also use an infinitive after _vouloir_, _i.e._ _renvoyer_, also _renvoyer_ means rather to send back is this what you mean?


Well, "send back" in the sense of "send back to the address" (where it belongs, where the owner lives).



> EDIT: also, what do ou mean by _book_ in the English sentence?


Just a normal book - text book lets say.

Thanks for your Polish translation by the way.
Thanks to everyone infact


----------



## Whodunit

linguist786 said:


> Well "veuillez" gets that across, doesn't it?
> 
> It's like "veuillez patienter" -> please wait


 
I thought "veuillez ... s'il vous plaît" would be even more polite. 



> Well, "send back" in the sense of "send back to the address" (where it belongs, where the owner lives).


 
Yes, but you forgot to react to Thomas' correction: He advised you to use the infinitive after "veuillez le," which is correct.


----------



## linguist786

Whodunit said:


> I thought "veuillez ... s'il vous plaît" would be even more polite.


To me it sounds superfluous. I made a thread in the French forum to ask, they said the same.
(It's not wrong, just not needed)


> Yes, but you forgot to react to Thomas' correction: He advised you to use the infinitive after "veuillez le," which is correct.


Ah.. That was a silly typo! I get you now.


----------



## linguist786

This is what I've got so far. If anyone has any corrections, do tell.
I'm particularly looking for Chinese/Japanese translations.



> *ENGLISH:*
> If you find this book anywhere, please return it to the address above.
> *FRAN**ÇAIS:*
> Si vous trouvez ce livre, veuillez le renvoyer à l’adresse ci-dessus.
> *ESPAÑOL:*
> En caso de encontrar este libro, se ruega devolverlo a la dirección arriba mencionada.
> *PORTUGUÊS:*
> Caso encontre este livro, solicita-se que o devolva no endereço acima indicado.
> *ITALIANO:*
> Se trovi questo libro, sei gentilmente pregato di restituirlo all'indirizzo sopra indicato.
> *DEUTSCH:*
> Falls Sie dieses Buch irgendwo finden, geben Sie es bitte an die obenstehende Adresse zurück.
> *POLSKI: *
> Jeśli znaleźliście Państwo tę książkę, prosimy o jej zwrócenie pod podany wyżej adres.
> *русский:*
> Если Вы найдете эту книгу, просьба вернуть её повышеуказанному адресу.
> *Српски**:*
> Уколико пронађете ову књигу, молим вас да је пошаљете на адресу исписану на врху стране.
> *ČEŠTINA:*
> Najdete-li tuto knihu, prosím vraťte ji na výše uvedenou adresu.
> *SVENSKA:*
> Om du hittar den här boken, vänligen skicka den till adressen uppe på sidan.
> *TÜRKÇE:*
> Eğer bu kitabı bir yerde bulursanız, lütfen yukarıdaki adrese geri gönderiz.
> *العربية:*
> إذا وجدت هذا الكتاب في أي مكان، الرجاء إرساله إلى العنوان المدون أعلاه.
> *हिन्दी**:*
> अगर आपको यह किताब कहीं से मिले तो महेरबानी करके ऊपर वाला एड्रेस पर भेज दीजिए.
> *اردو:*
> *.اگر آپ كو يہ كتاب كہيں سے ملے تو براۓ مہربانى اوپر والا اڈريس پر بهيج ديجئے*
> *ગુજરાતી**:*
> અગર તમને આ ચોપડી કોઈ જગ્યાથી મલે તો મહેરબાની કરીને ઊપર વાળો એડ્રેસ પર મોકલી દેશો..
> *Tiếng Việt:*
> Nếu bạn tìm thấy cuốn sách này ở đâu đó, xin hãy gửi trả lại theo địa chỉ trên.​


----------



## elroy

A few comments.

-In the Spanish sentence, I would use "arriba" instead of "antes."
-The Russian sentence looks like it's missing a few spaces.
-The name of the Russian language in Russian is русский.
-The colon needs to be to the left of the word العربية.
-Some of your sentences have a period at the end; some don't.  It would be nice if you were consistent.


----------



## Thomas1

> *Русские:*
> Если Вы найдете эту книгу, просьба вернуть ее по выше указанному адресу.


I can't tell about its validity but I think it should read:

*Русский:*
Если Вы найдете эту книгу, просьба вернуть её* по выше указанному адресу.

*althogh as far as I know Russians very often omit the dots and spell _e_.
Please, wait for native's confirmatin or othewise. 


I'm being a nitpicker now so I would also like to point out that only two of your sentences have period.


Tom


----------



## linguist786

elroy said:


> A few comments.
> 
> -In the Spanish sentence, I would use "arriba" instead of "antes."


Thanks - changed now.


> -The Russian sentence looks like it's missing a few spaces.


Ah - it's fine on the Word document. I just copied and pasted it onto here. It's sorted now


> -The name of the Russian language in Russian is русский.


Changed


> -The colon needs to be to the left of the word العربية.


Urdu too! Again, it's fine on Word  It just needed the  [ /rtl] treatment.


> -Some of your sentences have a period at the end; some don't. It would be nice if you were consistent.


Good point!


----------



## Abu Bishr

Hi All

Afrikaans:

As jy hierdie boek enige plek vind, dan stuur dit asseblief na die adres boaan.


----------



## Outsider

Well, you've already got lots of languages there, but here's a Portuguese version:

Caso encontre este livro, solicita-se que o devolva no endereço acima indicado.


----------



## Joannes

Nederlands:

Als u dit boek gevonden hebt, gelieve het terug te zenden naar het adres bovenaan.


----------



## kusurija

> *ENGLISH:*
> 
> 
> *If you find this book anywhere, please return it to the address above.*
> *FRANÇAIS:*
> *Si vous trouvez ce livre, veuillez le renvoyer à l’adresse ci-dessus.*
> *ESPAÑOL:*
> *En caso de encontrar este libro, se ruega devolverlo a la dirección arriba mencionada.*
> *PORTUGUÊS:*
> *Caso encontre este livro, solicita-se que o devolva no endereço acima indicado.*
> *ITALIANO:*
> *Se trovi questo libro, sei gentilmente pregato di restituirlo all'indirizzo sopra indicato.*
> *Afrikaans:*
> *As jy hierdie boek enige plek vind, dan stuur dit asseblief na die adres boaan.*
> *DEUTSCH:*
> *Falls Sie dieses Buch irgendwo finden, geben Sie es bitte an die obenstehende Adresse zurück.*
> *Nederlands:*
> *Als u dit boek gevonden hebt, gelieve het terug te zenden naar het adres bovenaan.*
> *SVENSKA:*
> *Om du hittar den här boken, vänligen skicka den till adressen uppe på sidan. *
> *POLSKI: *
> *Jeśli znaleźliście Państwo tę książkę, prosimy o jej zwrócenie pod podany wyżej adres.*
> *русский:*
> *Если Вы найдете эту книгу, просьба вернуть её повышеуказанному адресу.*
> *Српски:*
> *Уколико пронађете ову књигу, молим вас да је пошаљете на адресу исписану на врху стране.*
> *ČEŠTINA (česky) :*
> *Najdete-li tuto knihu, vraťte ji, prosím, na výše uvedenou adresu.*
> *Lietuviškai:*
> *Jei rasite šią knyga, gražinkite ją, prašau, aukščiau nurodytu adresu. *
> *TÜRKÇE:*
> *Eğer bu kitabı bir yerde bulursanız, lütfen yukarıdaki adrese geri gönderiz.*
> *العربية:*
> *إذا وجدت هذا الكتاب في أي مكان، الرجاء إرساله إلى العنوان المدون أعلاه.*
> *हिन्दी:*
> *अगर आपको यह किताब कहीं से मिले तो महेरबानी करके ऊपर वाला एड्रेस पर भेज दीजिए.*
> *اردو:*
> *.اگر آپ كو يہ كتاب كہيں سے ملے تو براۓ مہربانى اوپر والا اڈريس پر بهيج ديجئے*
> *ગુજરાતી:*
> *અગર તમને આ ચોપડી કોઈ જગ્યાથી મલે તો મહેરબાની કરીને ઊપર વાળો એડ્રેસ પર મોકલી દેશો..*
> *Tiếng Việt:*
> *Nếu bạn tìm thấy cuốn sách này ở đâu đó, xin hãy gửi trả lại theo địa chỉ trên.*
> *日本語[nihongo]*
> *この本を拾うと、 以上に現した宛先へ還って下さい。[kono hon (w)o hirou to, ijo: ni arawashita atesaki e kaette kudasai]*​


As I'm not native Japanese, confirmation of Japanese text is needed.​


----------



## Trisia

*Romanian*: Dacă găsiţi această carte, vă rog s-o returnaţi la adresa de mai sus.

(I took out "anywhere," as it wasn't needed in the Romanian version)


----------

